# Desert Ironwood



## Deere41h (Mar 19, 2006)

Closed end Jr. Gent. fountain pen made of Desert Ironwood.  Comments and critiques welcome.  Blank was a free-be from BB at Arizona Silhouette.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 19, 2006)

[][]  Wow, that's a gorgeous pen.  First class all around.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful!  It almost looks like a natural tuxedo. [8D]


----------



## airrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Im glad you lined the nib up with that sapwood. That is superior.


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 19, 2006)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Peninhandrjg (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice pen all he way 'rouond!!


----------



## chigdon (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome!  I haven't done a Desert Ironwood closed form but now I think I will.


----------



## wicook (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a very nice piece of wood! (The pen's not bad, either... []) Good job.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 19, 2006)

John, that is a great looking pen.

jim


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 20, 2006)

Super []


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 20, 2006)

Great looking Pen!


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow!  Great blank and Great pen!


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 20, 2006)

Love the wood,
Great Job.
Harry


----------



## Deere41h (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  They are very much appreciated!


----------



## Dario (Mar 20, 2006)

John,

That is a wonderful pen!  Good job!!!

That sapwood really punched it up a few notches up!  Looks like it is a close call though, a few more mm and you could have lost the sapwood on the lower barrel.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Im glad you lined the nib up with that sapwood. That is superior.



 That does look good, lined up like that. I have never tried lining up grain on a Baron and now am wondering about the 'how'. Wonder if doing the coupler press fit after lining up is the way to go. Force twisting after the fact would be asking for trouble. Mighty fine pen.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 20, 2006)

John, that is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome!  The contrast is incredible!!!  Great job all around!
Gary


----------



## JimGo (Mar 20, 2006)

John, that's a really pretty pen!  Nice job!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 21, 2006)

AWESOME


----------



## Bob A (Mar 21, 2006)

Echoing everyone else, oustanding pen.  Beautiful finish too.


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 22, 2006)

John,
Nice work.  That makes me want to process the rest of my ironwood.  Keep it up.
Rob


----------



## Charles (Mar 23, 2006)

Great looking pen and finish!! BTW what type finish is it?


----------

